# Mansfield, MA Swap Meet



## dfa242 (May 11, 2012)

Gates open to the public tomorrow morning at 6:00 AM - acres of mostly auto related stuff, but I've picked a few bikes and pedal cars out of there over the years.


http://www.hemmings.com/calendar/?op=event_details&listing_id=33808


----------

